# It's a regular flood of introductions here.



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

And I'll add my tiny rivulet of water to it.  I'm an ENFP. I've been interested in MBTI types for a while, and decided to join this forum after lurking about it for a couple of weeks. *waves* Hi!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Leanh and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Leanh. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Lyonessian (Jun 16, 2009)

Keep the ENFPS comin' OOOH LOOORD KEEP EM COMING

Welcome :happy:


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

The *waves* and water. I see it.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Your rivulet of water is always welcome. Hope you enjoy the forum, Leanh.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

congrats, welcome, everything!


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. 

@mcgooglian: Yes, I'm glad someone noticed my pun. xD


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Leanh said:


> @mcgooglian: Yes, I'm glad someone noticed my pun. xD


I had to keep up the water references with the pelican.:tongue:


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I had to keep up the water references with the pelican.:tongue:


The pelican puts me more in mind of fish than water, but water is there nonetheless. I see it! [See. Sea. ...Okay, the puns are tired out now. xD]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

O hai.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Leanh said:


> The pelican puts me more in mind of fish than water, but water is there nonetheless. I see it! [See. Sea. ...Okay, the puns are tired out now. xD]


Pelicans eat fish and fish live in water. Sea how that works?:tongue:


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes! You understand my punny situation!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

We have to do something about all these puns. I say we drown them.


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

Could we bury them alive? Or drown them in Tabasco sauce?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

If we did that, I might just end up eating them so we'll have to settle for burying them alive. I just can't resist hot sauce.


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, because then you'd have to eat your words, which isn't pleasant. *grabs shovel*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I know, I hate eating my words, they don't taste very good. How about I just use one of my catapults and we can send the puns off to Jupiter?


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

By Jove, that's a good idea! [xD It's like a disease...] *sets up catapult*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Ready, aim, fire! Oops, they went flying off into space. Oh well, we can just let some poor aliens intercept them.


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

Success. We have brought the art of puns to another species! Now, what other members can say _that_?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Some of the INFPs might be able to say that seeing as I catapulted them to the moon a while ago.


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

Next project: build a communication device to ask them how it's going up there. [Feeling a bit loony, perhaps.]


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, I'll catapult some cell phones up there.:tongue:


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

There's service on the moon?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Of course, if I can make it so they can survive up there, then I can make sure there's service there as well.


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm sure they'll be very glad to find cell phones after going for so long without contact with Earthlings.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I know, they'll just miss talking to me so much.:tongue:


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

Exactly. So any grudge they held against you for catapulting them to the moon would be gone, lost in the joy of conversation.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I know, one gigantic introvert conversation. Sounds like fun doesn't it?:tongue:


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, when the flow of conversation has been blocked, you just wait for it to break through again, I guess. After a couple of months without conversation, I'm sure plenty will be said.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll use a battering ram to break through if I have to. At first the conversation will be like "Weeee, I iz so happy to sea you," but it'll eventually die down to "I iz introverting, leave me lone."


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

That's when you break out the Tabasco sauce.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Of course, I catapult it into their eyes then make my getaway.


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

It'd be a contest to see who's more introverted. "I'm running away from you!" "No, I started running away first!"


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Except I have a bunch of tools in my arsenal which include Super Glue, Tabasco sauce and catapults. Of course, I also run an ISTP assassin squad.


----------



## Leanh (Sep 8, 2009)

Great idea! Capture them so they can't run, then run away gloating. My ninjas-in-training could probably help with that.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I could always catapult my magic ropes at them to tie them up then your ninjas-in-training could deal with them while I point and laugh.


----------

